# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الإجهاض بالقانون‏..‏ مرفوض

## القارئة

الإجهاض بالقانون‏..‏ مرفوض
تحقيق‏:‏ ماري يعقوب

بمجرد اعلان لجنة الصحة بمجلس الشعب عن اقرارها لمشروع قانون المسئولية الطبية قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد وتوالت الأصوات الرافضة للمشروع خاصة المواد المتعلقة بإباحة الاجهاض.




‏ واشتراط تحرير محضر بذلك بمعرفة الاطباء المعالجين وموافقة الحامل وزوجها‏,‏ وجواز اشتراط موافقة ولي أمر الزوجة في حالة تعذر الحصول علي موافقتها ورغم أن هذه المواد وضعت ضوابط وشروطا لحالات الاجهاض منها ـ بجانب الخطورة علي حياة الحامل ـ ثبوت احتمال تشوه الجنين أو تسبب اصابة الام في تشوه الجنين‏.‏
في البداية يدافع الدكتور حمدي السيد رئيس لجنة الصحة عن مشروع القانون مشيرا إلي ان الهدف هو مراعاة ظروف الاسرة المعيشية الصعبة التي لا تساعدها علي تربية أولادها والانفاق عليهم‏,‏ وكذلك إجراء عملية الاجهاض للمرأة التي وصلت إلي سن‏40‏ عاما وتخشي تعرض جنينها للتشوهات طبقا للتقارير الطبية والتي تجري بواسطة طبيب متخصص وأخذ موافقة الزوجة الحامل وزوجها‏,‏ أو عند ثبوت تشوه الجنين‏.‏
ورغم تراجع الدكتور حمدي السيد عن وجوب الاجهاض للمرأة الفقيرة‏,‏ بينما يتضمن المشروع الاجهاض لحالات التشوه أو مرض الأم أو غيرها من الحالات الصحية‏.‏ لم يجد هذا الرأي من يسانده من علماء الدين والاجتماع والقانون حيث وصف الدكتور إمام حسنين أستاذ القانون الجنائي بالمركز القومي للبحوث بأنه يعتبر من نوع القتل ويمثل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون‏,‏ ذلك لأن الاجهاض ليس له مبرر الا في حالات الضرورة القصوي وهو تهديد حياة الأم ـ علي سبيل المثال ـ ولدينا موروث شرعي إسلامي لتحريم الاجهاض وأساس قانوني لتجريم الاجهاض‏,‏ فلو أتيح الاجهاض بهذا الشكل سوف يفتح أبواب الرذيلة لأنه فسوف يشجع مرتكبات الزنا والدعارة للاقبال عليه والتخلص من أطفالهن بسهولة‏,‏ وحتي لو وضعت الضوابط ومهما كانت قاسية فلن تحد من الرذيلة‏,‏ وسيشجع أيضا علي الزواج العرفي والعلاقات السرية بشكل واسع‏.‏
ولذلك لن يتمكن المطالبون من وضع نص بالقانون العام يقول بإباحة الاجهاض في حالات معينة حتي ولو في حالة تشوه الجنين لأن ذلك سيضيف مشاكل للمجتمع‏.‏
ويجب أن يدرك هؤلاء إن إجازة مثل هذه القوانين لا تتفق ومناخنا الاجتماعي والديني ويذكر الدكتور إمام بما يثار في العالم من قضايا شبيهة وهي ما يسمي بالقتل الرحيم أو القتل إشفاقا فهل اذا اتفق ذلك مع مباديء مجتمع معين يختلف عنا في تقاليده ومعطياته هل نجيزه؟‏!.‏ أما الدكتور حسام معاطي أستاذ جراحات المخ فيري أن هذه الأجندة تردد المطالبات بها منذ انعقاد مؤتمر السكان بالقاهرة عام‏1992..‏ وكان قد أثير ذلك بشدة واعترض عليه شيخ الأزهر آنذاك الشيخ جاد الحق كما اعترضت عليه الكنيسة أيضا وكان ضمن مطالبات كثيرة منها إباحة التبني والتساوي في الميراث‏,‏ وإقرار العلاقات خارج مؤسسة الزواج ومنذ هذا التاريخ والمطالبات تتكرر بين الآونة والأخري ويضيف‏..‏ أنا أعتقد ان هذا القانون لن يجد طريقه إلي النور لان كل قوي المجتمع ستتصدي له‏,‏ وأولها وجود فتوي شرعية تقول ان الاجهاض قبل نفخ الروح في الجنين الذي يقدر عمره بأربعين يوما‏(‏ بحسب الآراء الشرعية‏)‏ ممكن للظروف الصحية التي تحيق بالأم أو الجنين‏,‏ ولكن من الممكن التحسب للظروف الصحية ضمن بنود القانون‏..‏ وبنص صريح يقول ـ اذا كان هناك ضرر فممكن‏.‏ ولكن الكلام عن الإجهاض علي إطلاقه بمعني الإباحة لا يمكن قبوله‏..‏ ذلك لأن النص الدستوري واضح وصريح بالامتثال إلي الشريعة الاسلامية‏(‏ المصدر التشريعي‏)‏ أما اذا تم لي الحقائق فإن ذلك سيفتح الابواب لمشكلات إجتماعية عديدة‏,‏ ورغم إننا نقوم بالتقليد وتنفيذ أجندات غربية فإن الحقيقة هي أن الدول الغربية لا تزال في حالة جدل واسع حول هذه القضايا الشائكة ولاتبيحه إلا لظروف صحية‏.‏
أما إذا كان من ينادون بالاجهاض في مجتمعاتنا فإن عدم إجازته إلا لدواع طبية خطيرة ويكون ذلك بدفع خطر معين مقابل جلب منفعة متوقعة‏..‏
من جهة أخري واستنادا لمواثيق حقوق الانسان التي ترفض هذه الممارسات ضد الانسان والتي يعبر عنها حافظ ابوسعدة رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الانسان بان الاجهاض فضلا عن إنه جريمة قتل بشعة فإن إباحته بقوانين يفتح الأبواب إلي الفوضي في المجتمع كما ان المواثيق الدولية تمنع وتحرم الاجهاض لاسباب الفقر أو حتي تعقيم المرأة لهذا السبب وينص علي ذلك صراحة الدستور المصري‏,‏ وإذا كان الهدف من هذه الممارسات هو الحد من الفقر فهناك طرق أخري علي الدولة ان تتخذها للحد أو لاستئصال الفقر لا بإقرار القوانين سيئة السمعة‏.‏

وعن رأي الكنيسة الارثوذكسية يقول الأنبا بسنتي المتحدث الاعلامي باسم الكنيسة‏..‏ الدين المسيحي يرفض الاجهاض رفضا باتا ذلك لأن الجنين حتي لو كان عمره يوما واحدا فإنه أصبح مشروع إنسان يكمل نموه بالايام والشهور ونحن كبشر ليس لنا سلطان ان نقتل إنسانا‏,‏ ولكن الأفضل ألا نسمح بتكوين هذا الانسان من الاصل وذلك بوسائل عديدة كوسائل منع الحمل‏,‏ وإلا اذا كنا نسمح بالاجهاض فلماذا لانسمح بالقتل الرحيم وغيره من الممارسات الفوضوية‏,‏ ونحن في المسيحية نرفض ذلك تماما وننادي بهذا الكلام من سنوات طويلة في حملات تنظيم الاسرة‏..‏

اما إذا كان ذلك للحد من المواليد فهناك تدابير كثيرة يمكن اتخاذها حيال الاطفال المعدمين أو الفقراء مثل دور الايتام والتكافل الاجتماعي‏.‏
ويضيف‏..‏ إن الاجهاض تحرمه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحريما مطلقا عدا في حالة واحدة وهي إذا كانت الأم في علاج وتسبب في موت الجنين من دون قصد هنا نضحي بالجنين حتي لانضحي بالأم وهذا يقرره الاطباء بضميرهم‏.‏
وبالقطع ليس هناك تعارض في رأي الاديان السماوية فيما يخص القضايا الواضحة الملامح حيث يري الدين الاسلامي حرمانية الإجهاض بشكل قطعي وهذا مايعبر عنه الدكتور محمد رأفت عثمان عضو المجمع الاسلامي واستاذ الفقه بجامعة الإزهر فيقول‏.‏

لقد وضع الاسلام العديد من الضوابط للاجهاض بما يحقق الخير للأم والاسرة والمجتمع ومن ذلك إباحة الاجهاض لإنقاذ حياة الأم بشرط توافر عناصر الضرورة الشرعية كأن تكون اسباب الضرورة قائمة لامتوقعة اي ان تكون المخاوف مستندة إلي دلائل واقعة وأدلة علمية لا اعتماد علي أوهام وتخمين‏,‏ وان تكون بناء علي رأي الطبيب الثقة‏,‏ كذلك ان تكون المفسدة المترتبة علي عدم الاجهاض اعظم خطرا من المفسدة المترتبة علي الاجهاض عن طريق تدخل الحامل أو غيرها‏.‏
ولذلك جاء التحريم لأن الاجهاض في هذه الحالة يعتبر قتل نفس بغير حق وهذا من كبائر الذنوب أو جرأة ضد إرادة الخالق سبحانه وتعالي ـ تشجع الفتيات والفتيان علي الفواحش والفساد وفي ذلك نشر للرذيلة وقضاء علي الفضائل والاخلاق والنتيجة أنهيار المجتمع‏.‏

ويؤكد الدكتور محمد رأفت عثمان عضو مجمع البحوث الاسلامية والمتخصص في الدراسات الفقهية الطبية إن مسألة اجهاض الجنين ليست مسألة اتفاق بين العلماء وإنما هي إحدي المسائل المختلفة فيها فبعد ان اجمعوا علي إنه لايجوز إجهاض الجنين بعد بلوغه‏120‏ يوما في رحم الأم‏..‏ اختلفوا في الجنين إذ لم يبلغ هذه المدة علي خمسة آراء‏.‏
احدها‏..‏ إباحة الاجهاض مطلقا قبل‏120‏ يوما والثاني يباح إذا دعت الحاجة إلي ذلك والثالث مكروه كراهة تنزيهية ومعني هذا الرأي ان الافضل والأولي عدم الاجهاض‏.‏
والرأي الرابع مكروه كراهة تحريميه‏..‏ بمعني ان من يجهض الجنين يرتكب إثما كبيرا‏,‏ لكن لأن الحكم استفيد من دليل ظني وليس قطعي الثبوت وهو الحديث المروي في هذا المجال فإن الحنفية أصحاب هذا الرأي يعبرون بالكراهية التحريمية بدلا من ان يعبروا بالحرام‏.‏
والرأي الخامس ان الاجهاض حرام مطلقا قبل‏120‏ يوما إلا ان البعض يجيزه قبل الاربعين‏,‏ والبعض لايجيزه قبل الاربعين‏.‏

----------

